# Alpine White - how hard to keep clean



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Greetings From a New Member!

Well, after 3 Acura TLs, I've ordered my first BMW - Alpine white/black leather with Navi! :thumbup: 

My question is, how hard is the white to keep clean? Easier than the black I hope? I had a black TL and swore I'd never have another black car....  

Thanks!

-John


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

Daytona_John said:


> Greetings From a New Member!
> 
> Well, after 3 Acura TLs, I've ordered my first BMW - Alpine white/black leather with Navi! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


The alpine white does get a bit dirty especially in the rear of the car. The exhaust dirt stuff seems to like to cling to the backside. That added with the moisture from the dew in the morning makes for a dirty car in no time


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

IMO, white is second only to the silvers in staying clean looking the longest. Black and other very dark color look dirty the quickest.

Just to quantify things a bit...black starts to look dirty about 24 hours after you wash it. Silvers and white look dirty after about maybe a week and a half with no rain.


----------



## Bobak (May 28, 2005)

PhilH said:


> IMO, white is second only to the silvers in staying clean looking the longest. Black and other very dark color look dirty the quickest.
> 
> Just to quantify things a bit...black starts to look dirty about 24 hours after you wash it. Silvers and white look dirty after about maybe a week and a half with no rain.


That is true... But the fact is, white cars show the dirt much more, in my opinion. My X3 tooks a while to get dirty, compared to my previous black car, but when it gets dirty, IT GETS DIRTY... In conclusion, I'm happy with the colour, in every aspect. It doesn't get the dirty fast, and it looks elegant, since there aren't too many of it around....


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also heard that white paint lasts the longest. I don't know if there's any truth in that, but it is reassuring to know.


----------



## Zen dude (Oct 13, 2005)

White is the best color for not showing door dings, Black is the worst.
When they come out with a 330 two door in the new body style Im buying a white one.OH YA.


----------



## rad21 (Mar 5, 2005)

Daytona_John said:


> Greetings From a New Member!
> 
> Well, after 3 Acura TLs, I've ordered my first BMW - Alpine white/black leather with Navi! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Congratulations:thumbup: 
My Alpine White shows more dirt than my previous Reflex Silver Passat did. I think silver stays clean looking the longest but I was tired of silver cars after owning 4.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

AW is very easy to keep clean. 

Just gave mine a Zaino coat today....and it still looks like new.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Just to quantify things a bit...black starts to look dirty about 24 hours after you wash it.


 Hours, or minutes?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

IMHO white hides dirt better than any other color. I know it seems counterintuitive, but imo its true.

I luv how bright white looks right after you wash it. Very satisfying.

White also, without doubt, stays much cooler in warm, sunny climes. I live in Texas.

As much as I may like some certain color on a car, when it comes to actually owning, I'll always choose white.

I hope BMW will offer a metallic/diamond/pearl white.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

If you want something easy to take care of, I'd still get silver or grey. Alpine White isn't metallic, so swirl marks are still visible under sunlight, though it isn't as bad as, say, black or blue. And if you have OCD, small specks of fallout will annoy you... clay bars and Zaino are mandatory, IMO. 

That said, it looks fantastic when clean, or even partially clean, if you're a few feet away. I just love how it glows during sunset and reflects under the shade.


----------

